# Clarification - Services and medicines provided.



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you all for your support and interest. Let me start by apologizing for not answering all of your e-mails immediately. 
So many people have e-mailed me with very similar questions, that I thought it would make sense to try to answer a lot of those questions right here.
I provide many services for frog enthusiasts….

Fecal exams are the most common service. For $15 I will read a fecal sample from one vivarium (as many fresh feces as you can collect from one vivaria – don’t mix tanks – you don’t get accurate results.) This includes me setting up the test, finding all the parasites, explaining the significance of each parasite, and recommending treatment. Collect the feces, put them in a small air-tight container (such as a film canister) with a small amount of damp paper towel (to maintain humidity) and ship them to me as quickly as possible with a check for $15. Or call ahead to pay with a credit card. PLEASE DO NOT SHIP ME SAMPLES WITHOUT PAYMENT. I know this sounds rude, but some people have not paid me for services rendered. I am a doctor, and I need to make a living too.

Any freshly deceased frogs should be shipped to a veterinary pathologist such as -

Northwest Zoopath
http://www.zoopath.com
[email protected]
360-668-6003

Zoo/Exotic Pathology Services (Drury Reavill) Also excellent
http://www.zooexotic.com
[email protected]
800-457-7981


I have a tremendous amount of medicines to offer that are formulated specifically for dart frogs. The concentrations of most of these medicines need to be controlled very carefully, and will usually change depending upon whether you want them for a thumbnail or tinc sized frog. These are my most commonly used and recommended medications. I have many other meds for specific diseases.

1)	Powdered de-wormer. Very safe to use weekly as needed. Fenbendazole. $6 per tablespoon. This is just used like a supplement once weekly to greatly reduce the worm burden.
2)	Liquid de-wormers. I have two available. These are much more potent than the powder, but should not be used before the powder. Many frogs have a huge worm burden, and some of the worms are in inappropriate organs (heart, liver, bladder, brain, etc.) If you kill them all instantly, the worms begin to rot, and the frog may go into septic shock. One liquid de-wormers cost $15/ounce – indicate for thumbnails or larger frogs.
3)	Antibiotics. I have many different types of liquid antibiotics. Baytril is the most common broad-spectrum antibiotic used. It is $15/ounce – indicate for thumbnails or larger. Trimethoprim Sulfa is another broad-spectrum antibiotic that has good effect in damaged tissue and also suppresses coccidia. It is $24/ounce (indicate thumbnails or larger.)
4)	Metronidazole is a wonder drug when it comes to frogs. IDEAL FOR WILD CAUGHT AND NON-THRIVING FROGS! It has anti-bacterial, anti-parasitic (protozoal,) and appetite stimulating affects. This drug gets frogs eating. It is $24 per 100mL. That’s about 3.3 ounces.
5)	Topical cream for ANY SKIN WOUND. Is antibacterial and antifungal. Frogs often die if they have even the smallest untreated skin lesion due to bacterial and/or fungal infection. This is a wonderfully easy cream to use – just place a drop or so over the lesion once daily until the skin returns to normal. $24/ounce. Same for thumbs or larger.
6)	5% dextrose solution. This is what you want to keep on hand for frogs that experience bloating, swelling, shock, or anorexia. It is used differently for each individual scenario, but I will walk you through it when necessary.

I hope this helps. You will need to contact me before ordering medicine, but you can just call my receptionist to pay for fecals. I usually ship priority mail for $8-12. Smaller orders (not in a hurry) can be shipped standard USPS. I can ship in other ways, but the buyer will cover the costs.
Dr. Frye
Milan Area Animal Hospital
517 West Main Street
Milan, Michigan 48160
(734) 439-CARE (2273)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Dear Members,

I have deleted all replies to this post, due to what seems to be a giant misunderstanding. The preceding post is a listing of services that Dr. Frye provides to the dart frog community. Although outlining a commercial service, this post has remained in the Disease Treatment forum to assure veterinary access to newer members of the community. DendroBoard.com does not guarantee these services or represent an opinion on their use.

The issue that arose and was subsequently deleted addressed whether preventative medicine is a wise path in the care of dart frogs. There are at least two divergent theories on this issue. I invite every member of the community to respectfully present their case on this question. This is a crucial issue in the community and its resolution will advance the hobby. Sweeping generalizations and personal attacks will only convolute this issue and contradict the spirit of our forum.

I recognize that a lot of energy was exerted into the deleted posts, but I know that nothing good would have developed. I hope everyone comes back to the table, so we can discuss this important issue. Its discussion will assist newbies and save frog's lives. Thank you for understanding.

~Joseph M. Hickson III


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Due to recent and not so recent advice from board members, I will no longer be giving medical advice on this board. If you need medical services or advice please feel free to contact me at my hospital for professional services.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I no longer perform necropsies on deceased frogs. You will get a much more thorough analysis by having full histopath run on a recently deceased body. I will also contribute $5 to the cost of at least the first 100 PDF histopaths run by the above mentioned pathologists, provided I receive a full report from the pathologist of the complete findings.

Also, please do not PM me via Dendroboard. I do not check these. Thanks.


----------

